# Small doe for fair



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We had tag in today and a progress show. My sons doe is only 42lbs. Our fair is the second week of October. Should we start adding top dress or fitter to her feed now to get more weight on her building muscle? They have to be 70lbs by weigh in day October 8th. 

Also...what is the best way to get them to build up their muscles and get that firm "bread loaf" wide back? Our are pretty narrow on the tops of their backs. I would love to rig up some sort of cart to put their front legs in and pull making them walk on their back legs. 

What about treadmill? Does anyone here use a treadmill on their goats? If so how? Would love to see pics of the set up as we have an old treadmill in the barn.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've tried a tread mill. My goats ended up laying down and hurting their selves. Some jumped and bucked to get off. It works great for some people but not me. 

The bread loaf top is partially genetic. However the egg drench works great too. Let me know if you want the recipe and I'll find it. I'd up feed, start with calf manna and probably some type of oil or fatty supplement depending on the does age. How old is she? Wether or brood style? Any pictures of her?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you raising their food? Put their feed bins up high and a block under them. That way they are at an angle when eating and it helps build their backs and shoulders. I would add in some type of weight supplement. Not sure what all my sisters kids feed theirs but I know its 3-4 things mixed at certain amounts. Our show is first week of August.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Also just a thought but have you tested for coccidia? That can slow growth.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We use a treadmill and it works pretty well but i don't have a picture at the moment but i can get one and post it tomorrow. We usually tie our goats to it and just walk them and prod them if the try to drag or stop or even use a bucket of their food in front of them to "walk" to.

The best ways to use a treadmill is to to do short and fast bursts at a time. For example what i do is have on a normal walking pace, speed it up to like a trot-slow run for a few secs, go to the slow pace again, fast walk, run, slow pace.. Etc. Changing the speed constantly works good. We even add a board on top of it to put the front legs on where they just use their back legs to walk forwards or backwards. 

The only thing is that its easier to add like sides or something on the sides of the treakmill to keep the goats on it. Don't leave them on it without watching them because they can hurt themselves.

Also if shes small id think about using a supplement like Champion drive or something with fat in it and then when it closer to the show switch to like fitters 35 to give them protein for muscle.

We usually feed with the buckets off the ground so the goats have to stand on their hind legs.

I wouldn't recommend feeding hay but thats just a tip you don't have o listen to haha.

I think i covered alot i hope and i hope that helps! I'll be sure to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Yes, we up'd their feed to a pound twice a day and yes we have their feeders up high with blocks. We started tethering them to the fence during feelings so we can monitor what each is eating now. We hadn't before and the big one would buck the smaller ones out and I think he was hogging the food too. This is working so far, we stay out with them while they eat so they don't choke themselves. The bigger one was born in December and the other three in February. Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

This is our treadmill. We just added like a railing as the sides and board on the front. 







Here it is with one of my does on it.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Dani-1995 said:


> I've tried a tread mill. My goats ended up laying down and hurting their selves. Some jumped and bucked to get off. It works great for some people but not me.
> 
> The bread loaf top is partially genetic. However the egg drench works great too. Let me know if you want the recipe and I'll find it. I'd up feed, start with calf manna and probably some type of oil or fatty supplement depending on the does age. How old is she? Wether or brood style? Any pictures of her?


What is your recipe? Just curious


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Straight from the website I got it from! These are NOT my suggestions for use. I use it a little differently

30 eggs,

one 12 oz. can of condensed milk..24 oz. of water (use the milk can)

4 oz. honey

4 oz. mazzola corn oil

4 oz. decaf. chocolate flavored Ovaltine (if you are subject to drug test, be sure it is decaf. because of the caffeine) if you can't find decaf then use vanilla or strawberry flavor they will work fine.

Mix with blender, or mixer, hand ladle into storage containers. This will make about one gallon because of the raw egg, store in refigerator or ice chest with ice at the shows

Start about two weeks before show by giving them 10 oz. 2-3 times daily.

If you feed wet feed, then simply pour 10 oz. twice per day over their grain ration.

If they are under finished are really stale, you can feed 10 oz. 3-5 times day (24hrs.).

It will really bring back their top over the rack and loin. Goats that have a gut, I would recommend cutting their grain ration in half about week before show. Then give them 10 oz. of the egg recipe 3-5 times per day. In most cases they will lose their gut and their tops will handle fresh. Some lambs or goats may scour...if that happens...just back off on the amount of drench fed and give 36 cc of Pepto Bismol (12 cc syringe 3 times) they will dry up real quick. Some may bloat, again back off on the amount fed, dissolve 3-4 Alkaseltzer tablets in warm water, about 2 ounces, drench, they will be down in a matter of minutes. This drench has been used successfully for about 25 years.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Dani-1995 said:


> Straight from the website I got it from! These are NOT my suggestions for use. I use it a little differently
> 
> 30 eggs,
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

totally forgot to post pics! These are from the weekend before last. Since then, we have been adding Champion Drive to their feeding times and tethering them to the fence to be sure all are eating the correct amounts and not fighting for food.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

also, these were of my 9yr old son showing at their first progress show. there is another one in august I think he'll attend too for practice before fair in October. Any tips? I think he did okay for his first time..but he needs to learn to brace still and was very nervous. he's the one in the green plaid shirt.


----------

